
COBOL bridge for Node.js - ionicabizau
https://github.com/IonicaBizau/node-cobol
======
jevgeni
(silent tears of joy)

------
_1
(Not a JS'er) You can pass a comment as a parameter?

~~~
marpstar
not in the language itself, but you can obtain the full text of a function,
detect the comment and parse it, and inject it where ever it needs to go.

~~~
STRML
Yep. "Passing a comment" is used by calling .toString() on the function. It
fails when using minification for obvious reasons but of course you wouldn't
on Node code.

It's a clever hack around JS's awful multiline string support. But with ES6
template strings it's not really needed anymore.

------
vittore
Every time I was reading about old COBOL systems, I was wondering if we can
compile COBOL to asm.js, this is slightly other direction but IMHO this topic
requires more love.

------
exabrial
Wow, match made in heaven!

------
dark_ph0enix
But why?

~~~
jschwartzi
It gives you a way to connect your enterprise system to your corporate
intranet.

~~~
tolle
Seems like a pretty stupid way to do it. Why not just use the raw data from
the data files or direct access to the DB/2 database? Does this even handle
the ebcdic to ascii conversion? Or packed decimal numbers?

------
charriu
Uh... Neat?

